# show me



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

a pretty picture

please


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

12345


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

lovely

where is there?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> lovely
> 
> where is there?


Verona, Italy...


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*how about a pretty funny picture?*

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

HoSS said:


> zzzzzzzzz


owned!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Ha!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

aaaaaa


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

*Kit Carson Avenue in CO*

Looks pretty to me.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

rtfm


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> a pretty picture
> 
> please


Car, bike, or person?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Car, bike, or person?


you choose

@carsten, i'm turning green with envy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Car, bike, or person?


Bronco


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

did they block the street for you:skep:

lets see your new one

(nice pic)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> did they block the street for you:skep:
> 
> lets see your new one
> 
> (nice pic)


Haha! No, we were there at 6:30 in the AM on a Saturday. Pretty quiet out at that time. The car really echoed down the strip letting it wined in 1st. I'm sure they residence there loved it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> Bronco


No proper pics yet.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ride last Saturday*


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> No proper pics yet.


Seen it in person:thumbsup: Pictures really don't/ won't do justice!

Forgot to mention: nice piece of Ford history you have there E!!!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

For Rumpfy









La Jolla Grand Prix - 1986ish









Crested Butte


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what's pretty about those worn out sandals?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> Seen it in person:thumbsup: Pictures really don't/ won't do justice!
> 
> Forgot to mention: nice piece of Ford history you have there E!!!


Haha, thanks BD!


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Dang Eric, that's a fine shot.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> what's pretty about those worn out sandals?


its a good shot

damn, does that make me a hippie?

edit: is that a serotta huffy?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Fine looking Eriksen. :thumbsup: 

And in the tradition of pretty we can't forget Ms. Whitehead.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

And in the tradition of pretty we can't forget Ms. Whitehead.
[/QUOTE]

is that bike porn?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ameybrook said:


>


sepia

nice


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> its a good shot
> 
> damn, does that make me a hippie?
> 
> edit: is that a serotta huffy?


That era would put it at a Serotta Huffy. But who knows for sure - I was just checking out Bike Radar's coverage of the show and saw Hampsten's "Huffy" that was made by John Slawta.

I found those sandals sitting on the side of the road just like that while out for a ride just last Monday. I thought it fitting for a final shot.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Amazing Ford 2.3l


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*the good, the bad, the ugly*

not mine but interesting anyway..


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

HoSS said:


> zzzzzzzzz


Excellent 

Oh, and check your PM regarding your want list....


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

maybe that?










or that?










or this one?










it is hard to choose










there are far tooooo many

https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157600334121258/


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

first and last. pretty lady, nice bike


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

hollister said:


> i'm turning green with envy


If this doesn't turn you green with envy, I don't know what will. The Dusky Track and George Sound Track in Fiordlands Nat'l Park, New Zealand. Both of these pictures are taken of the track itself. Yep, that's where you walk. That's what 320 inches of rain a year gets you.

'Guin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> If this doesn't turn you green with envy, I don't know what will. The Dusky Track and George Sound Track in Fiordlands Nat'l Park, New Zealand. Both of these pictures are taken of the track itself. Yep, that's where you walk. That's what 320 inches of rain a year get you.
> 
> 'Guin


Kinda weird that you're in your boxers in the forest, but ok.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> yeti


I dig your style MW. Great pictures.

Your OnZa through the snow is one of my faves too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> not mine but interesting anyway..


Stan, of all the Ferrari's, is that one really your first choice? I always kinda felt that modern Ferrari's and Lambo's were for people who lacked imagination.

250GT California. 288 GTO...so many cooler Ferrari's out there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Winter and thoughts of spring.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

And something unusual


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Whats that red thing?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I'm fond of these two:



















Steve


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Whats that red thing?


Big Red! If the weather cooperates I'll get some pics this weekend.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> in your boxers in the forest


Running shorts, not boxers. Best thing to go tramping in. The area is so wet that I'm often in mud up to mid-thigh and have to cross dozens of streams a day. Running shorts are good because they dry quickly, easy to wash, and keep you cool. These particular areas are quite isolated, one track I hadn't seen anyone in the previous four days and other, no on in previous nine, I could have hike nekked and it wouldn't changed a thing. When I do go hiking nekked, you can be assured...they'll be pics. Promise.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's the first pics, it's so cool I can hardly breathe.  

The last pic kinda sucks, but it gives a nice flavor so I stuck it in....


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

HoSS said:


> Fine looking Eriksen. :thumbsup:
> 
> And in the tradition of pretty we can't forget Ms. Whitehead.


Whoa. Thats sum rough trade right there.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

banks said:


>


Nice sierra cossie.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*no imagination?*



Rumpfy said:


> Stan, of all the Ferrari's, is that one really your first choice? I always kinda felt that modern Ferrari's and Lambo's were for people who lacked imagination.
> 
> 250GT California. 288 GTO...so many cooler Ferrari's out there.


I don't know if it's my first choice but it's a SWEET car :thumbsup: . I like the F50's too. To each his own I guess, I've never really gotten Mustangs, not a dig on yours, it's very nice just not my cup of tea. Now give me a nice Original Ford GT or a Shelby Cobra  now we're dancin'....:thumbsup:


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Money may not be all that pretty, but 200 million in cash looks damn fine to me


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Big Red! If the weather cooperates I'll get some pics this weekend.


you will make some pics of your living room? :nono:










a.


----------



## elvez (Jul 9, 2007)

my pretty pony (hope it works)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Big Red! If the weather cooperates I'll get some pics this weekend.


more please!

this morning


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

something a little different since I've been driving more than riding lately (but the weather is getting better  )

the "Grafton" parts of Karting


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

My back yard....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Moab


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ssmike said:


>


.....

(words fail me)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> more please!


Just some shots from yesterday evening's little ride. This was new terrain so it was fun to explore and see what was around the next bend. Reminds me of the early days cruising around in the hills on that new-fangled mtb contraption 













sorry for the blurry pic:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just some shots from yesterday evening's little ride. This was new terrain so it was fun to explore and see what was around the next bend. Reminds me of the early days cruising around in the hills on that new-fangled mtb contraption
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic:


nice

what bike is that?


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, very nice FB.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> nice
> 
> what bike is that?


Ox? Is that the one that went through ebay in the last year?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> something a little different since I've been driving more than riding lately (but the weather is getting better  )
> 
> the "Grafton" parts of Karting


oh man, we need to talk. No, I dont have a kart, but I do need to get one as driving fast is one of my passions. I like the look of that machining done after the anodizing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ox.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Black Mountain Cycles


Where's Otis?!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Ox? Is that the one that went through ebay in the last year?


Yep, its an Ox Brand, but I got it directly from Mark Slate. Rides really good. My favorite hardtail 29er yet.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep, its an Ox Brand, but I got it directly from Mark Slate. Rides really good. My favorite hardtail 29er yet.


Damn, I got to ride the red steel proto and loved it. Did they ever go into real production? They looked like they were going to take off then sorta went away.

I was second bidder on one on ebay last year. Sold for a steal. I was unfortunately saving money at the time.


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

I love the snow.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep, its an Ox Brand, but I got it directly from Mark Slate. Rides really good. My favorite hardtail 29er yet.


Same geometry as the one we rode? Or does the Reba help?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Where's Otis?!


Right there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Right there.


Haha!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> .....
> 
> (words fail me)


nice one!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> oh man, we need to talk. No, I dont have a kart, but I do need to get one as driving fast is one of my passions. I like the look of that machining done after the anodizing.


It's like driving a mini F1 Car.....

The acceleration and cornering is out of this world. 
Believe it or not the workout is crazy. You'll be lucky if you can get 10 laps in at full tilt. It's like 10 rounds of boxing. Your whole body is sore. The entry cost is reasonable you can get into a kart for the price of a high end Mtn. bike. The maintenance can be an issue depending on what motor package you go with and how mechanically inclined you are.

shoot me an email, I'm about to jam but when I get back tonight I'll get back to you. Your more than welcome to come to the track with me.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Damn, I got to ride the red steel proto and loved it. Did they ever go into real production? They looked like they were going to take off then sorta went away.
> 
> I was second bidder on one on ebay last year. Sold for a steal. I was unfortunately saving money at the time.


Mark's partner wanted to pull the plug on the operation as a few of the large frames started to develop cracks on the seat tube. He thinks he's got it figured out now and bonds a shim in the seat tube taking it down from a 31.6 i think to a 27.2 which should stiffen/strengthen things up there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> It's like driving a mini F1 Car.....
> 
> The acceleration and cornering is out of this world.
> Believe it or not the workout is crazy. You'll be lucky if you can get 10 laps in at full tilt. It's like 10 rounds of boxing. Your whole body is sore. The entry cost is reasonable you can get into a kart for the price of a high end Mtn. bike. The maintenance can be an issue depending on what motor package you go with and how mechanically inclined you are.
> ...


yeah, thats the neat and ironic thing about karts - they are like an F1 car in terms of performance and karts and F1 occupy total opposite ends of the price spectrum. One costs $10K and the other costs 1.5 million.  The cars in the middle of the spectrum can't turn in the same lap times.

Email coming your way.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Same geometry as the one we rode? Or does the Reba help?


The longer suspension fork puts it in a much nicer place IMO. This bike really handles well. It does have a little more top tube flex going on than I think I'd prefer, but overall she's a keeper.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

t.g.i.f.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

A few of my favorite bike pics:

Not idea where this is but breathtaking


















A buddy of mine touring in Asia


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would never ride on those ledges. never!
i hate heights. i have deep terror from heights.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

that first pic from Asia is wonderful.reminds me of japanese landscape painting

@ colker, enjoy the vid


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> that first pic from Asia is wonderful.reminds me of japanese landscape painting
> 
> E]
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

You dont know how refreshing this can be, especially if the waters cold  









World Champ goes for a mud facial


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

580 hp grocery getter


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

How about "pretty" awsome. (The dads out there will know how I felt taking these pics.)



















Steve


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Yup. Know just how you feel.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> How about "pretty" awsome. (The dads out there will know how I felt taking these pics.)
> Steve


Not bike related but I think the words "pretty" and "awesome" still apply. And the older Dads will know how I felt taking these pics :thumbsup:

They just grow up_ too damm fast_ We're heading out in the morning to Maui for the daughter on the lefts WEDDING


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Not bike related but I think the words "pretty" and "awesome" still apply. And the older Dads will know how I felt taking these pics :thumbsup:
> 
> They just grow up_ too damm fast_ We're heading out in the morning to Maui for the daughter on the lefts WEDDING


pretty ladies you got there

can you pick me up some macadamia nut honey wine while you're there


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I love it when you post pictuers of your daughters. Far better looking than your best bike.

Nice B&W photo too.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

not bike related but i like these.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

groupsex.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> groupsex.....


Pretty!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> groupsex.....


whats the teal one? can we see more of the 'ham?

a pretty picture,thank you


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> whats the teal one? can we see more of the 'ham?
> 
> a pretty picture,thank you


This may be as pretty as it gets for the old school section in "Winter Hibernation Mode"


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

that picture makes me happy


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> This may be as pretty as it gets for the old school section in "Winter Hibernation Mode"


a collection like that *and* machine tools

i suddenly don't like you


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> a collection like that *and* machine tools /QUOTE]
> 
> just enough to get by.....


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Doesn't every garage have a mini CNC Mill?

Picture contribution, we rode bikes to get there even.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*ok*



patineto said:


>


thats just cool


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> This may be as pretty as it gets for the old school section in "Winter Hibernation Mode"


Is that a cable lock securing those bad boys to the wall? :thumbsup:


----------



## Ximo (May 26, 2007)

uno-speedo said:


>


This photo is from Rallye of Catalunya (World Rallye Championship)


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

kb11 said:


> A few of my favorite bike pics:


Wow, thats just awesome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> whats the teal one?


Check the VRC archives. That teal one is probably dollar for dollar one of the best VRC scores of all time. It's got a neat story to boot.

And if you ever meet CR in person...you'll like him even less. Mean. Rude. Unfriendly.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Check the VRC archives. That teal one is probably dollar for dollar one of the best VRC scores of all time. It's got a neat story to boot.


ok, i did

i'm calling that dude from the bus stop

and next time i see that ibis i'm throwing out a number


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> groupsex.....


I don't think I've been dissapointed with any photo from your garage.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> ok, i did
> 
> i'm calling that dude from the bus stop
> 
> and next time i see that ibis i'm throwing out a number


I rode BART for three years and never got lucky like that. I swear I got a few low offers thrown at my commute bonty after this though.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> And if you ever meet CR in person...you'll like him even less. Mean. Rude. Unfriendly.


And thats when I'm in a good mood.....


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I don't think I've been dissapointed with any photo from your garage.


Unfortunately there are disappointments in every garage......


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> Check the VRC archives. That teal one is probably dollar for dollar one of the best VRC scores of all time. It's got a neat story to boot.


Every VRC'er gets their fifteen minutes of luck sooner or later


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

How does that bike rack affect the center of gravity on the motorcycle?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> How does that bike rack affect the center of gravity on the motorcycle?


He falls over a lot.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

kb11 said:


> A few of my favorite bike pics:
> Not idea where this is but breathtaking


That's somewhere on the west coast of Ireland. If someone would like to repeat that I can look it up where exactly  ?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> He falls over a lot.


Yeap that is kind of Why I'm Funny on the Head.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Gone 5 days and a fun thread pops up. May as well add too it!


Published in DirtRag, last issue. And to keep this all on topic - Sly is riding a Sweet Norco TnT w/full XTR M900.


riding w/DSLR = interesting.


yup. Havin' a good time.

1 - swedish hot rodding. 
2 - mmmm coffee - can't you smell that smell?
3 - everyones favorite - dirt!
4 - mmmm beer. Great sunset off this porch.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

OK . . . what kind DSLR?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Nikon D50. Nothing too specail. I've had it for about 2½ yrs.That particular shot was taken w/my 18-50 lens, set at 18mm. In fact, most of my mtb shots taken with that lens are at 18mm. I have a 1.8/50 that I like a ton too. Super quick, great dof, just a bit tricky to frame shots for me yet. I'd LOVE to get a 14 or 18mm prime - but with that kind of money, I'd almost rather get a bike.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

~martini~ said:


> yup. Havin' a good time.


Nothing like the Blue Loop to wear your dog out  . Thanks for the flashback, it's been years since I last went to Kettle, but those are still some of my favorite trails.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

And my favorite pic from 2007...


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, that's a roadbike ,but it's still one of my favorite pics of my favorite city


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

HA! gotcha - its actually at Salem Hills in Minneapolis. They do look alike though, don't they?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> 1 - swedish hot rodding.


I dig the looks of that wagon. Very similar to a VW Squareback - one of my favorite cars I used to own. Wagons rule!


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> And my favorite pic from 2007...


Spectacular! Where be the location?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

HoSS said:


> Spectacular! Where be the location?


That's Thompson's Peak in the Sawtooth Mountains of Idaho. Form my house it's only about a 2.5 hour drive, followed by 5 hour uphill walk to the place where the picture was taken.


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> That's Thompson's Peak in the Sawtooth Mountains of Idaho. Form my house it's only about a 2.5 hour drive, followed by 5 hour uphill walk to the place where the picture was taken.


Just beautiful.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

autoduel said:


> 1500


Nice Fairlady.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

~martini~ said:


> HA! gotcha - its actually at Salem Hills in Minneapolis. They do look alike though, don't they?


Wow, I would have bet 10 bucks that that was the trail from the Kettle South parking lot to the main trails! Like I said, it's been awhile...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

laffeaux said:


>


I like this picture

I think we may need to see more of this


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> I like this picture
> 
> I think we may need to see more of this


I'm hoping it have it done in time for Keyesville (but I was hoping that it would be done for last year's Keyesville too). I'll post pics when it's a full bike and not a frame tucked away waiting to become a bike.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks guys

more please?


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> thanks guys
> 
> more please?






























ciao
flo


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

more:


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

looks like a lot of fun 


flo


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

spoke head washers... nice build

thanks flo


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Wall-O-Wheels


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*hey, at least its 2 wheels*

ok, its a vid not a pic. but its pretty dang cool


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> ok, its a vid not a pic. but its pretty dang cool


Thats pretty awesome. Those would be fun skills to have.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> ok, its a vid not a pic. but its pretty dang cool


Dude, don't make me have to upload my OT PI videos on you.....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Dude, don't make me have to upload my OT PI videos on you.....


named after the sport is what i heard

please do


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> named after the sport is what i heard
> 
> please do


I have to digitize the stuff its all stil on VHS  I also have a bunch of 1990 world cup and NORBA races. I think Big Bear also Creste Butte and other races with Johnny T on drops and Greg Herbold. Cindy Whitehead is doing all the commentary. I believe it was put out by Mountain and City Biking. Anyone ever seen that?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> I have to digitize the stuff its all stil on VHS  I also have a bunch of 1990 world cup and NORBA races. I think Big Bear also Creste Butte and other races with Johnny T on drops and Greg Herbold. Cindy Whitehead is doing all the commentary. I believe it was put out by Mountain and City Biking. Anyone ever seen that?


I'd love to see that!

I have the 1990 Worlds and only some Fat Tire Journal stuff....I'd really like old ESPN2 footage and that MTV Sports clip of JT and H-Ball shredding.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Makes me mis my Beta. Dupont is great. May have to sell some bikes and get a new Montessa.
Here is a good bike video.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> Makes me mis my Beta. Dupont is great. May have to sell some bikes and get a new Montessa.]


more lucas videos here
http://www.digave.com/videos/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


Does Steve have a magic un-rust wand


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Does Steve have a magic un-rust wand


I wish. Need to use it on that poor guy. Extreme patina.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*pretty...*

...cool if you ask me. 
(gotta love the speedometer)









i dunno, i look maybe 8/9 years old? which would be circa 1975-ish.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*pretty...*

...awesome if you ask me. 
a local rider gets to pilot this thing:









said pilot flew out a friend of mine after a little OTB incident up in the hills a while back...

my dream is to fly one someday.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*pretty...*

fun if you ask me. :yesnod: 
(though admittedly the jeep didn't see much action last year after the _ti lite_ build)


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*last one*

just plain pretty (and coincidentally, probably considered VRC these days, as i think i shot these back in '94 or so??).


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


nice roadie bike parts there

@gotdirt, lets see some frame building pics


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


I'll see that Potts and raise you a Breezer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> I'll see that Potts and raise you a Breezer.


I'll see your Breezer and raise you another Breezer and a Cunningham:


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I wish. Need to use it on that poor guy. Extreme patina.


I see you've made a trip up north. Hope Steve can work that problem out for you with minimum impact to the original finish. I'm looking forward to seeing him soon as well for my little project...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> nice roadie bike parts there
> 
> @gotdirt, lets see some frame building pics


See, I love road bikes!


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> nice roadie bike parts there
> 
> Yep, great part! I run one on my cross bike and will soon be running another on my daily rider MTB. I stole :nono: that idea from the man himself.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


Trumped! That's a great shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll see your Breezer and raise you another Breezer and a Cunningham:


...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> I see you've made a trip up north. Hope Steve can work that problem out for you with minimum impact to the original finish. I'm looking forward to seeing him soon as well for my little project...


It's a project for way in the future.

I'm not sure I want to fix it....I'll lose all the original patina. I'd really rather not repaint. He'd have to sleeve or replace the whole ST. No good option here.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It's a project for way in the future.
> 
> I'm not sure I want to fix it....I'll lose all the original patina. I'd really rather not repaint. He'd have to sleeve or replace the whole ST. No good option here.


I'll take it off your hands...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> I'll take it off your hands...


He's not interested. I went down that road already...:madman:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> hollister said:
> 
> 
> > nice roadie bike parts there
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Trumped! That's a great shot. :thumbsup:


Hey! well, I recognize the bike but I forgot who took the shot..

and the location of above Breezer is probably noteworthy.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> salsa-luma said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder where Rumpfy got that swell idea...
> ...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Since we're just kicking around pictures of cool bikes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bike content


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Since we're just kicking around pictures of cool bikes.


hey now thats an interesting shot! you must have taken that at Herting's place recently?

more please??


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

my favourite bike related memories from last year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

salsa-luma said:


> He's not interested. I went down that road already...:madman:


Hollister should know better.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey! well, I recognize the bike but I forgot who took the shot..
> 
> and the location of above Breezer is probably noteworthy.


If I give you credit for the 7700 DA idea, I get photo credits for the C'Ham under light and Joe's personal Breezer at Repack. And you get credit for letting me tag along for the events in which both shots were taken.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hey now thats an interesting shot! you must have taken that at Herting's place recently?
> 
> more please??


I thought that frame was with CycleShark? Did Tomes have more than one C-26 built in that fashion?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Hollister should know better.


can you blame me for trying (again)?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hollister said:


> bike content


Don't you mean "road bike content" Or maybe those are dirt drop bars on the tattoo bikes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I thought that frame was with CycleShark? Did Tomes have more than one C-26 built in that fashion?


yep, one for DH and one for XC.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> If I give you credit for the 7700 DA idea, I get photo credits for the C'Ham under light and Joe's personal Breezer at Repack. And you get credit for letting me tag along for the events in which both shots were taken.


:thumbsup:

That was a cool day up there on repack.

and I must admit, I surely wasnt the first one to run a road derailleur on a mtb.. 

I just used that setup (along with a few other drivetrain parts) as it saved almost a pound over the XTR of that time. thats back when I was filling out race entry forms for a second run as an old man in the masters class...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yep, one for DH and one for XC.


This one's Zaps. On loan. Only pic Chris took.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> This one's Zaps. On loan. Only pic Chris took.


That bike should be heavily photographed.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:
 

> That bike should be heavily photographed.


Agreed. Its a weird frame. 1" headtube, geometry to match his road bike. 73 head angle 

CH thinks this was supposed to be his DH frame because the BB "fix" is sanded down to accept the big ring.


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

hollister said:


> @gotdirt, lets see some frame building pics


...all in good time.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Agreed. Its a weird frame. 1" headtube, geometry to match his road bike. 73 head angle
> 
> CH thinks this was supposed to be his DH frame because the BB "fix" is sanded down to accept the big ring.


angles should be 71 head angle/73 seat angle (which of course is pretty standard) as opposed to standard Yeti 71/71 which Tomac didnt like. His FRO was the same. i wonder where that one is. Its the only 73 seat-tubed FRO in existence.

I am helping JT and Joel with the project Herting is working on.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

RickD. said:


> Yes, that's a roadbike ,but it's still one of my favorite pics of my favorite city


Great pic there. Can't wait to hit Oak St. beach when it finally gets warm again!


----------

